# MySQL Errors



## craigmh74 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm trying to connect my site to MySQL. 

CONNECTION NAME: (I choose any name)
MYSQL SERVER:  localhost
USERNAME:  chennon_username (user of the MySQL Database - created with Hosting)
PASSWORD: (password to the above user- created with Hosting)
DATABASE:

I'm having problems connecting. I'm using php, Dreamweaver CC, and XAMPP (test server)  for my site. When I connect I receive errors.

*Error #1:* Your PHP server doesn't have the MySQL module loaded or you can't use the mysql_(p)connect functions.

*Error #2 (MySQL Error #1045)*: Access denied for user 'chennon_username@localhost' (using password: YES)

*Error #3*: a) There is no test server running on the server machine b) The testing server specified for this site does not map to the http://localhost/_mmServerScripts/MMHTTPDB.php URL. Verify that the URL Prefix maps to the root of the site.

I been searching online for answers but no luck. I hope you guys can help me. It's been over a week now.


Thanks,

Craig


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2017)

1) install databases/php56-pdo_mysql, databases/php70-pdo_mysql or databases/php71-pdo_mysql
2) Password is not correct or user doesn't exist.
3) No idea, don't know the application that generates this error.

Note that this is a forum for FreeBSD support questions. We do not deal with any other operating system.

Apparently this is a Windows question. Thread closed.

Rule #7: *FreeBSD* Forums Rules


----------

